# Epistane cycles & Age



## NickDuffy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, been researching into Epistane and talking to several experienced users. I've recently lost 2 stone due to double fracture on my tibia which has healed over last 3 months. 

I'm looking to do 6 week cycle of epistane using nolva for PCT and milk thistle (i haven't drunk for 3 months - liver should be in good shape). 

Week 1 10mg 10/10/10/10/10/10/10
Week 2 20mg 20/20/20/20/20/20/20
Week 3 20mg 20/20/20/20/20/20/20
Week 4 30mg 30/30/30/30/30/30/30
Week 5 30mg 30/30/30/30/30/30/30
Week 6 20mg 20/20/20/20/20/20/20

Others i've spoke to other ancilleries are unnecessary other then live support / PCT 

Not sure whether i should be doing minimal shutdown is i do go ahead with the cycleMinimal Shutdown.

My main and only thought is the age of myself being 18, i've read it to do with hormone levels and at 21 this levels out due to the end of puberty, advice on the age would be great


----------



## nni (Dec 29, 2008)

its a steroid, taking any steroid as a teen is one of the dumbest things that you can do.


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 29, 2008)

Supplementation of any hormonal products before the age of 25 is really not neccessary because normally most have not hit a true plateau. 25 is a good starting age for these types of products.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2008)

Christopher J said:


> Supplementation of any hormonal products before the age of 25 is really not neccessary because normally most have not hit a true plateau. 25 is a good starting age for these types of products.



I agree I would wait but not using more than liver support is not a great idea. Blood pressure is also a issue Cycle Support contains all that is needed to be safe on cycle. Again I would wait a few years.

CYCLE SUPPORT


----------



## flashinglights (Jan 4, 2009)

Christopher J said:


> Supplementation of any hormonal products before the age of 25 is really not neccessary because normally most have not hit a true plateau. 25 is a good starting age for these types of products.



I hear this argument a lot from users far more experienced than me, so I give it credit, but it seems like someone in their early 20s would have an advantage in that they would be able to bounce back and produce more testosterone, faster after cycle since the indocrine system is in better shape. I don't know of any scientific data that could back that up but it feels right to me. Also, the older you get, the higher a man's estrogen levels and I hear that people who get gyno on cycles are most often predisposed to high estrogen levels (bad ratio compared to testosterone to begin with). I wouldn't promote the idea of a teen using steroids but 21+ sounds okay.


----------



## nni (Jan 4, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> I hear this argument a lot from users far more experienced than me, so I give it credit, but it seems like someone in their early 20s would have an advantage in that they would be able to bounce back and produce more testosterone, faster after cycle since the indocrine system is in better shape. I don't know of any scientific data that could back that up but it feels right to me. Also, the older you get, the higher a man's estrogen levels and I hear that people who get gyno on cycles are most often predisposed to high estrogen levels (bad ratio compared to testosterone to begin with). I wouldn't promote the idea of a teen using steroids but 21+ sounds okay.



your brain doesnt stop developing until around 23. steroids can and will effect your brain chemistry makeup if you take them too young. that is more important in my opinion.


----------



## angel77 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't condone you using at your age but if you need help and are going to run anyway please pm me. I ran Havoc (same as Epistane) and will help if possible. Cheers and I hope you had a great holiday...

Your dosing needs some help. You also need to check PCT products. This will shut you down. You'll need a SERM. Toremifene, Tamoxifene, or Clomid. I can explain more later.


----------



## CG (Jan 5, 2009)

Being 22 living in NJ and having gone to a private school with highly competetive sports, doing a cycle has many times over been offered and tempting.. After all that, seeing about half of my friends jump on something, I've been looking for every reasdon not to.. After balooning up to almost 250 then getting down to 225 in a matter of 3-4 months, then seeing the amount of muscle I was able to build with a clean diet and protein, that was more than enough for ne to swear off juice alltogether


----------



## flashinglights (Jan 6, 2009)

angel77 said:


> I don't condone you using at your age but if you need help and are going to run anyway please pm me. I ran Havoc (same as Epistane) and will help if possible. Cheers and I hope you had a great holiday...
> 
> Your dosing needs some help. You also need to check PCT products. This will shut you down. You'll need a SERM. Toremifene, Tamoxifene, or Clomid. I can explain more later.



LOL Reminds me of that charity that gives heroin addicts clean needles. They figure since they're going to do it anyway and won't go to rehab, they might as well shoot it safely and not spread AIDS. Of course steroids are nothing like heroin but you catch my drift lol.


----------



## CG (Jan 6, 2009)

flashinglights said:


> LOL Reminds me of that charity that gives heroin addicts clean needles. They figure since they're going to do it anyway and won't go to rehab, they might as well shoot it safely and not spread AIDS. Of course steroids are nothing like heroin but you catch my drift lol.



Lolol that's horrible lol (ps I couldn't agree more!!) Ok well sorta, I get your point, but this is for someone's protection while doing something many people here do(ok bad paralell) its one thing to educate someone for the first time, its another to enable their behavior


----------



## mack spear (Jun 22, 2010)

hey angle, i had a few things i was wondering if you could help me out with? i m gonna run a cycle of epi but i wanted to talk to u about it if i could. im not aloud to pm though cause i dont have 20 posts yet though..


----------

